# The Official Brawl Thread



## PitFangirl (Feb 10, 2009)

Talk about Nintendo's third and possibly final installment to the Smash Bros series, Super Smash Bros Brawl, here.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 10, 2009)

This really needs to be used...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

Does anyone want to Brawl me now?


----------



## Horus (Feb 10, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to Brawl me now?


i would but i hate your combos lol

don't get me wrong your good, but learn some new combos instead of one per character (also can you teach me how to do your combo with MK?)


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mind me asking who MK is?  I'm not good with acronyms...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

WILL SOMEONE GOOD PLEASE BRAWL ME


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll try to brawl you Coffee.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

AWESOME WHats ur fc


----------



## Horus (Feb 10, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Mind me asking who MK is?  I'm not good with acronyms...


Meta Knight lol who else has a 2 word name that starts with M and K?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well what on earth makes u think I can teach u a combo about a character I don't use??


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2009)

FC said:
			
		

> 0430-7980-5295






			
				Name said:
			
		

> Sean


----------



## Horus (Feb 10, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well what on earth makes u think I can teach u a combo about a character I don't use??


are you the person who only uses snake?


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 10, 2009)

ill brawl


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

To Horus;   Yes, I use Snake and Kirby and OCCASIONLY Link and PokeTrainer.

To Sean;  My FC is 1461 5883 6807  

You make the room Sean I'll be on in  a  minute or so


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2009)

Coffee code? Name?


----------



## Horus (Feb 10, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> To Horus;   Yes, I use Snake and Kirby and OCCASIONLY ]oh in that case, your annoying
> 
> spam that priority  T_T


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2009)

That was a goof off round


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well Sean!  I was having fun snapping ur neck to kingdom come!

Um....Ike is really slow, sorry.  Not good for recovery moves of any form.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2009)

Well yeah one thing that neck snapping is kind of newbish


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

Would u prefer for me to fight u as a different character then?  I'll be more than happy to.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2009)

Rofl i killed myself


----------



## SpikeHawk (Feb 10, 2009)

How do you "tak" about anything?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah u did kill urself a few times but by recovery I meant that recovering from smash attacks; he's really slow at it.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone else wanna Brawl?


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 10, 2009)

SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> How do you "tak" about anything?


If that was a correction, thank you. If that was an insult, screw you.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

Still going strong!  Anyone else wanna take a shot at me?


----------



## MygL (Feb 10, 2009)

uhh i would love to brawl but i can only tommorrow =(


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

Blech oh well.

Anyone?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 10, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Blech oh well.
> 
> Anyone?


Ima try again.....


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 10, 2009)

i wana brawl!! anyone?

pm me!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 10, 2009)

I heard you pwn...

that means I'm in the lions den...
*steps out*


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 10, 2009)

! *forces garret to brawl him*


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

U wanna go a quick round or two chub?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 10, 2009)

i need a brawlerrrrrr 

anyone!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 10, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> U wanna go a quick round or two chub?


yes!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 10, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> U wanna go a quick round or two chub?


yes!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

HELLO ME!!! 

Wanna go a round?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 10, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> HELLO ME!!!
> 
> Wanna go a round?


YES!!!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

Alright



Do i have u registered already?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 10, 2009)

Heres my FC-2321-0746-8023

name: 3age


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 10, 2009)

Nope you dont have me yet


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 10, 2009)

1461 5883 6807

U make the room ill be ready in like 20 seconds


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 10, 2009)

Lmao i did already have you XD


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 10, 2009)

lol my bad at begining sister came to bug me


----------



## Horus (Feb 10, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> lol my bad at begining sister came to bug me


didn't you fight me a couple times? wern't you like metaknight, ike, zamus?


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 10, 2009)

If this isn't pinned it should be.


----------



## Resonate (Feb 10, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> If this isn't pinned it should be.


I think it is, under wii/virtual console under gamers *corner.

*Lounge


----------



## Fontana (Feb 10, 2009)

someone brawl me now plz!!!


----------



## Horus (Feb 10, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> someone brawl me now plz!!!


i'll brawl you 

my fc is in my profile, yours?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 10, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ike


----------



## Horus (Feb 10, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't you use MK and zamus though?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 10, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 10, 2009)

K well cofee left so anyone else brawl?


----------



## Fontana (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG!!!


FREAKIN STUPID LAGGGGGGGG!!!!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry Chub but u werent really all that great....

Is there someone who's positive they can beat me?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 11, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Sorry Chub but u werent really all that great....
> 
> Is there someone who's positive they can beat me?


meh, ive had worse.


Anyone up for brawling?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 11, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Sorry Chub but u werent really all that great....
> 
> Is there someone who's positive they can beat me?


I'm positive I can beat you... in MKW... :s

Well you are pretty good coffeeaddict, I want to see you fight someone I know, she probably can beat you, she's Mischief at Mariokartwii.com and is on fullhealth chat, link is in my profile. o:


----------



## Fontana (Feb 11, 2009)

I will vs u chubster


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 11, 2009)

k hurry waluigii

I r hungry for ness >


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure she can't, lol.  

I'm far too lazy at the moment so I`ll check ur link tomorrow.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 11, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure she can't, lol.
> 
> I'm far too lazy at the moment so I`ll check ur ]bwuk bwuk chikin chikin


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 11, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure she can't, lol.
> 
> I'm far too lazy at the moment so I`ll check ur ]Well she simply owns in Mariokartwii and is amazing in Super Smash Bros. Brawl. c:


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow Chub cuz u should know I'm not "chikin" I whooped ur ass on Brawl


Honestly its like 9 at night


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 11, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Wow Chub cuz u should know I'm not "chikin" I whooped ur ass on Brawl
> 
> 
> Honestly its like 9 at night


lol i play with the nunchuk what do u play with?

much harder on nunchuk tbh


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I'm no good at MKW but Brawl is my forte'.  I'll try to fight her tomorrow.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 11, 2009)

Guess what I use a WIIMOTE ONLY SUCK IT


----------



## Leo1 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok coffe get ready to be rocked whats you're fc mine is in the list in my sig


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 11, 2009)

COOL!

My fc: 1461  5883  6807

U make the room Leo I'll be on in a minute or two keep it open


----------



## Leo1 (Feb 11, 2009)

coffe kicked my butt she/he only uses snake mix it up a little you may get beaten once and awhile


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well Leo.... ur not so great.

The only thing getting rocked was Sonic's face against the ground...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL 

Not my problem if u change from ur best character to ur worst!

Im a dude, btw.  And more importantly, I do have optional characters.  Kirby, Link, and Poke Trainer.  When its late and I wanna get it done with quick I use my best Snake to clear the floor.


----------



## MygL (Feb 11, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Not my problem if u change from ur best character to ur worst!
> 
> Im a dude, btw.  And more importantly, I do have optional characters.  Kirby, ]hehehe coffe wanna go again sometime?? i maybe can tommorrow


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 11, 2009)

Leo1 said:
			
		

> coffe kicked my butt she/he only uses snake mix it up a little you may get beaten once and awhile


he does a lot of wave dashing..all i can remember.

Cofee noob!!!

lol wii mote my ass...

cant even c stick like u did on me with that thing.

 im just messing with u btw ur alright


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 11, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Leo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense but your "messing" seems pointless, dumb, and a waste of a post. :s

My friend is good with wii mote but classic ftw!


----------



## MygL (Feb 11, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


classic is a little bit hard =( NUNCHUCK FTW!!! =D


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 11, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont read them then.and mind your own bussiness :S no offense.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow lol....

And I dont wavedash.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 12, 2009)

So who wants to take a crack at me? I'm more than willing for a quick match or two.


----------



## MygL (Feb 12, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> So who wants to take a crack at me? I'm more than willing for a quick match or two.


ill go my brother isnt here so it shouldnt lag =)


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 12, 2009)

Awesome you make the room I'll be there in like 5 Minutes, ok?  Don't be suprised if I'm not on instantly...

Just keep the room open.


----------



## MygL (Feb 12, 2009)

kk im getting on now =P


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 12, 2009)

WOW THE LAG SUCKED LIKE HECK

But I still pulled the win.  Sorry if I was getting a little grab happy on that one match.  I like to torture my enemies on their last life.


----------



## MygL (Feb 12, 2009)

err lol 

arrgggg dam laggggg


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 12, 2009)

Indeed one second it was all, " I'm working GREAT!" and the next it was UBER FAILING!  

Ugh.  Does anyone else wanna fight?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Wow lol....
> 
> And I dont wavedash.


Heres the video of ur wave smashing.

Look familiar?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNuAUZdLnqs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGBUy88uNe4&NR=1
lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

anyone up for a brawl atm? pm me.


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but snake dashing is ownage, has long has they don't use just dash attack because of priority....(seen someone on here do it  )

i wish i could do it :'( it hard :O


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

OMG thats not my strategy;  I rarely use my up-smash.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> OMG thats not my strategy;  I rarely use my up-smash.


dude thats all i remember when i fought u lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey horus, wer u that guy i was fighting last time? "rorus"?

just wondering cuz the names sound awfully familiar haha


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

ill probably brawl.... idk


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I'm Rorus  a mix of two names i like a lot (is 3age related to 3rd age Armour?) 

Horus

Roxas 

and his strategy is basically grenade grenade gun (nikkon or something?)


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more complete is grenade grenade missile "oh u comming" PUFF PWAHH!! missile again and last rocket launch


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or he presses A, A, A to get you away (and because it has high priority) then restarts his "combo"


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah coffee does spam 

but it dosnt matter hes still hella good


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

> (is 3age related to 3rd age Armour?)



yep i assume u know where i got it from now


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> yeah coffee does spam
> 
> but it dosnt matter hes still hella good


your not that good when you spam... T_T 
he just uses priority to his advantage



> > (is 3age related to 3rd age Armour?)
> 
> 
> yep i assume u know where i got it from now



ya lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> yeah coffee does spam
> 
> but it dosnt matter hes still hella good


Well i never said he was bad.

But he denied wave smashing! which he does a lot so just wanted to show em what a waves smash is to make sure he knows what im talking about.


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i faught him he just dashed o.o

grats if he can do it though lol i'd agree with djman if he can


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


horus do u know how easy it is to do that on a game cube control?

 All u do is press foward and tap the c stick up.

Which is a huge disadvantage for people who play with anything else lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Not to mention that all the finishers are also one c stick tap away lol


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know that you can do that if you hit your opponent (which i know is easy) but if he can do it without hitting (or being able to charge has if you were using A to smash) i'd congradulate him

to do that you need to run, dash attack, c-stick downward, then up has you press z at the same time. hard has hell >_<


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats y im buying gamecube control =D


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to buy me one too, its a *censored.4.0* playing with a slow ass nunchuk.


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> yea thats y im buying gamecube control =D


your fun to brawl because you use a variety of moves  (although use other characters than Lucas or Ness they have to much priority >_< )


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well yah i use TL, falco, ike and sumtimes link


tuntunTUNNNNN coffeaddict is here!!!!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do u mean by priority rorus horus


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL Wow guys I love you all too.

I'll agree with xYoh my standard combo is any A attack, then once you're a clean distance away I switch to my projectiles.  Frankly It's a very easy strategy and good for building up damage or opening opprutunities. 

AND FOR THE LOVE OF GOD NO I DONT WAVEDASH IN ANY FORM I HATED IT IN MELEE AND I HATE IT IN BRAWL!  A dash attack is not a wave dash, and more importantly an upsmash is not a wave smash!  I've never fought ANYONE in THAT fashion, so shuddup.


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

omg sorry i hate when this happens


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


priority meaning something like this for example...

i use meta knight's mach tornado and then xYoh uses Lucas's downward smash. it will actually cancel my attack and hurt me at the same time, now when ppl spam moves like that the other person can't use another moves against it and will keep gaining damage


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

So how is everyone?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow I love the talking-behind-my-back thing.


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> So how is everyone?


good 

now read the last 3-4 pages  :gyroiddance:  me two its fun


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know.....


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not my problem if you don't like my strategy... I'll fight you with someone else, but Snake is just my preferred way of pwnage.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

rorus lets go brawl?

xyoh can join us later?

and i know exactly what u mean now by priority, i was fighting mike's lucas and his attacks kept canceling me out a few minutes ago lol.

Its wack :\


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

rorus lets go brawl?

xyoh can join us later?

and i know exactly what u mean now by priority, i was fighting mike's lucas and his attacks kept canceling me out a few minutes ago lol.

Its wack :\


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Not my problem if you don't like my strategy... I'll fight you with someone else, but Snake is just my preferred way of pwnage.


its fine if you use snake (although i hate him  ) just use a variety of moves instead of hitting the same 3 buttons


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> rorus lets go brawl?
> 
> xyoh can join us later?
> 
> ...


sure  i love your kirby btw, its hard 

and EXACTLY what i mean  :r


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

I do more than A and B.  I grab and jump, lol!  I play the game like everyone else, cept better. 

Not alot of people fight against Snake anyway so they don't get alot of practice on him.


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

xD we were just joking uhmm brb


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I do more than A and B.  I grab and jump, lol!  I play the game like everyone else, *cept better.*
> 
> Not alot of people fight against Snake anyway so they don't get alot of practice on him.


your a tad over confidant 

and you RARELY use other buttons


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> xD we were just joking uhmm brb


Hey Xyoh ima add you, if i dont have u added already ill check so u can join me and rorus later when ur ready that cool?

And rorus im coming now


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok I dodge, I shield, I jump, I special attack, I standard A attack.... thats about 5 buttons, including a grab.

I'm overconfident because I'm sure of myself.


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok let me get on


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Ok I dodge, I shield, I jump, I special attack, I standard A attack.... thats about 5 buttons, including a grab.
> 
> I'm overconfident because I'm sure of myself.


yeah you use those once in a blue moon or just to camp

and no, your just a snob


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Alright I'm pissed Horus I'll fight you not using Snake and whatever variety I can come up with.

Wanna go?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

xyoh send me ur brawl info? so i can have u added for later matches anyway?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Guess not.  When you're done Horus lemme know.  I wanna show you what else I've got up my sleeve.


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> xyoh send me ur brawl info? so i can have u added for later matches anyway?


uhhh lolz i said BRB but oh well im getting on brawl now and info on siggy spoiler thingy


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW Horus and Chubster real mature.  What, too weak to fight me by yourselves, so you have to team up?

I showed your asses.  

Honestly, shoulda just given me a computer if you guys were gonna team up.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> WOW Horus and Chubster real mature.  What, too weak to fight me by yourselves, so you have to team up?
> 
> I showed your asses.
> 
> Honestly, shoulda just given me a computer if you guys were gonna team up.


yeah u showed our asses how to spam grab constantly and play with bombs, ty ty


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

3age did u erased me?? everytime i try to go to ur room i keep getting disconected


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> 3age did u erased me?? everytime i try to go to ur room i keep getting disconected


nope i didnt its probably cuz u live far from me and rorus? i duno


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill try to join 1 mpore time.....


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well Chubster I'd gladly show you a real fight one on one; when I'm getting teamed up against it's simply NOT FAIR: I don't think you'd like it if you walked into a room expecting a clean solid match and you end up getting teamed up against.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

I have way too much lag now :\ ill let you play rorus since i played em a while already


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

You wanna go a single one on one round chub?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well Chubster I'd gladly show you a real fight one on one; when I'm getting teamed up against it's simply NOT FAIR: I don't think you'd like it if you walked into a room expecting a clean solid match and you end up getting teamed up against.


Well when u picked link u pissed me off with ur chain grabbing.

Then u picked charizard and u pissed me off with ur Grab +flame over and over.

Me and rorus spaced eachother off first of all, if we were so "imature" like u say we would have just gone at u together.

but we didnt did we?

So u should give us credit for that atleast, and take away credit from killing us with nothing but grabs.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Promise not to use Snake.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Re join the fight and dont chain grab and we wont team you.

If you want a fair brawl.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay then how's this;

You didn't team up at the same time, but rather, when one of you was off flying somewhere, the other would come, so and vice versa.  SAME GODDA** THING!  The only good thing from that is that I GOT ENOUGH time to sort out my move pool!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

I only wanna fight you one on one chub; If not that then you can go back to fighting whomever.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I only wanna fight you one on one chub; If not that then you can go back to fighting whomever.


k first sign i see of any bull, im off..

hurry up and join, Movepool boy


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Keep the room open.


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I only wanna fight you one on one chub; If not that then you can go back to fighting whomever.


LOL

u r rly bad cus u suck, we were going 1 at a time. plus i was using characters i was horrible at except meta knight but i can't k0 snake with mk. i think i even committed suicide like 3 times

nice combos btw. you just spammed grab or smash moves because we said you never grabe LOL your a noob


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

why does every1 h8 coffee being snake? He whoops a** but if sum of u ppl think it's cheating or sumthing well all i hav to say is if the game allows u to do its not cheating


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> why does every1 h8 coffee being snake? He whoops a** but if sum of u ppl think it's cheating or sumthing well all i hav to say is if the game allows u to do its not cheating


we're not saying he cheats


we're just saying he's a *censored.8.3* because he spams, camps, and just bull *censored.2.0*   ^_^


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

and if ne1 wants to brawl jus pm


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


horus u wnna brawl?


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not, might be better than i was before 

i'll see you online


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> and if ne1 wants to brawl jus pm


ill brawl u


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

hus gunna host?


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

me?


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

xYoh lemme play horus first then ill brawl u


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

kk i'll make the game


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

k


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

oops i deleted you i think, whats your fc?


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

my f.c is


1290-0305-1358


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

uhh kk uhmm why not a 3vs?? after u finish ur matches with horus ofcourse


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

i lik 1 on 1


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> my f.c is
> 
> 
> 1290-0305-1358


kk 1 sec...

you can make the game


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

k


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well thank you for defending me Djman.  I appreciate the support.

And THERE.  Chubster, I just pwned u without spamming of any form so NO COMPLAINING


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

And yeah Horus you can go stick your head in a toilet and flush twice cuz ITS STILL A PAIN WHEN YOURE TAKING ON MORE THAN ONE ENEMY WHEN THEY KEEP SWITCHING OFF AND YOU HAVE NO ONE TO SWITCH WITH!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well thank you for defending me Djman.  I appreciate the support.
> 
> And THERE.  Chubster, I just pwned u without spamming of any form so NO COMPLAINING


I dont think that was "pwning"

But yeah u won with snake, which was already expected

u sucked ass with pokemon trainer, u got lucky i suicided once

in any case thanks for not spaming or chain grabing -.-

I hope to see more of that cofee and less grab grab grab, slide slide slide grab grab.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chub I pwned u with Link and Snake without spamming so thats enough.

I havent played as PokeTrainer in a while..... But i sure as hell dont suck ass.

You are very welcome.


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

np coffe 

pretty good horus


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Horus is GOOD WHAT?!  LOL JK


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Chub I pwned u with ]Well i think we both agree that our fight this time was better than our first encounter.
> 
> Where you dissed me.
> 
> Good fights.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't take it as offense; 

I always diss those who come in being like " OH IMA WHOOP YO ASS SILLY BOY" and I emerge victorious.  As hypocritical as it is, I mock them for being so cocky.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Don't take it as offense;
> 
> I always diss those who come in being like " OH IMA WHOOP YO ASS SILLY BOY" and I emerge victorious.  As hypocritical as it is, I mock them for being so cocky.


Lol first time we fought i never said anything...But oooook

 :gyroiddance:


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh.... well then I must've been rather upset that day, lol!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Lol

dammit im bored now all my brawls are done.

Horus and Dj, whos winning?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

DJ IS OMG 

Horus thought he had a chance against me yet he cant pull a win against DJ...


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> DJ IS OMG
> 
> Horus thought he had a chance against me yet he cant pull a win against DJ...


ooo now that i see i havnt played dj as 1 on 1 cuz its always lag or sum1 trying to join fault ._.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah xYoh u has lots of lag problems.....

Go DJ pwn Horus.


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Yeah xYoh u has lots of lag problems.....
> 
> Go DJ pwn Horus.


noeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss its cuz i live in mexico but some of my matches arent laggy at all ._. oh well hope dj and horus finish soon cuz i wanna brawl him


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

NO I HAS TO BRAWL HORUS he's been mocking me all night and I have to let my built up RAGE LOOSE ON HIM!!!!!!!!!!  

BLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

well i wana brawl dj so we are ok xD arrgghh ima try to join......


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 13, 2009)

HORUS GET YOUR WRINKLY A$$ OVER HERE I WANT TO EAT YOU WHOLE!!!!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> HORUS GET YOUR WRINKLY A$$ OVER HERE I WANT TO EAT YOU WHOLE!!!!
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


chill bro. i avenged u XD


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone up for a brawl tomorrow?


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

ooo banana
 its on >


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> ooo banana
> its on >


:O

Looking forward to it 

I'll PM you with all my info tomorrow.


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> HORUS GET YOUR WRINKLY A$$ OVER HERE I WANT TO EAT YOU WHOLE!!!!
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


I had to re read this for a second i thought u said "i want to eat your hole"

So i was like what? l0l

and Xyoh u lagged a lot in our matches, i think its cuz ur all the way in mexico


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

xyoh i wan to face u 1 on 1 when im ike sumtime


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

dj u think i can beat u?

I prolly cant, im jinxed but ill try sometime?


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

chub i hav no idea


but yea we can brawl


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 13, 2009)

just send me a pm whenever u want 2


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

horus and xyoh i think im done ownin for the night XD

ok mabye not


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> HORUS GET YOUR BEAUTIFUL A$$ OVER HERE I WANT TO EAT YOUR A-HOLE!!!!
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


ok?


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

good games although the pikachu was my brother sorry he spammed =P


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> good games although the pikachu was my brother sorry he spammed =P


yup good matches  and its kewl

Srry i had to go i wnna c how good chub is


----------



## MygL (Feb 13, 2009)

its ok uhmm whos ur main??


----------



## Horus (Feb 13, 2009)

i was about to get back on =c


----------



## djman900 (Feb 13, 2009)

nice try chub


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 14, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> nice try chub


yeah gf


----------



## djman900 (Feb 14, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Andrew (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone want to brawl?


----------



## Trela (Feb 14, 2009)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Anyone want to brawl?


I guess I will. I'm bored right now.

5112-3107-7754


----------



## Andrew (Feb 14, 2009)

Code: 1504-5432-9907
Name: ASG
I made a room.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll brawl. My Fc is 0989-3187-9336


----------



## Andrew (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow that was possibly the cheapest battle ever, how about using something other than Diddy Kong's B down for once?


----------



## Andrew (Feb 14, 2009)

Storm I'll brawl you now?


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 14, 2009)

I've added you.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 14, 2009)

You wanna host?


----------



## Trela (Feb 14, 2009)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Wow that was possibly the cheapest battle ever, how about using something other than Diddy Kong's B down for once?


LOLOLOLOL

You are like the 100th person to say that. Everyone thinks my Diddy is cheap. It's actually how you are supposed to play Diddy. The best players in the world do it also, and they dont complain about it either.

I thought this site wasn't like TTC, where everyone calls me a spammer. I dont want to be known as that here. Only noobs call me that.

btw, good games Storm.

=Trela=


----------



## Andrew (Feb 14, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Andrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I diddn'y call you a spammer, I called you cheap, but I guess you have a point about Diddy..


----------



## Horus (Feb 14, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Andrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sir, are pro

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/m84kfauxquw'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/m84kfauxquw' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m84kfauxquw


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 14, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Andrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think you'll find many expert players here on an AC forum, you're wrong. I'm sure a majority of people here would call your Diddy cheap.


----------



## Trela (Feb 14, 2009)

well, thank you then Andrew.

Lol Horus. I need to watch those. have you seen Ninjalink's Diddy? He beat Mew2king (best player in the world) once, lol.

Storm: Yeah, I kinda was expecting it a little...

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (Feb 14, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> well, thank you then Andrew.
> 
> Lol Horus. I need to watch those. have you seen Ninja]no i haven't
> 
> mainly because i watch the most broken characters ever, MK/Falco


----------



## Trela (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah. Falco's are the most annoying.

Actually, I find Toon Links to be annoying. UGH


----------



## Horus (Feb 14, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah. Falco's are the most annoying.
> 
> Actually, I find Toon ]Oh Mai Gawd, uber amazing
> 
> ...


----------



## Trela (Feb 14, 2009)

OMG Round 1 is funny LOL

Yeah. Snake's can be tough sometimes. I had to play the best Snake in Texas. He. Owned. Me.

Bad.


----------



## Horus (Feb 14, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> OMG Round 1 is funny LOL
> 
> Yeah. Snake's can be tough sometimes. I had to play the best Snake in Texas. He. Owned. Me.
> 
> Bad.


do you play lucario alot? 

damn you snake!


----------



## Trela (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah I main Lucario. Then Diddy, MK (gay), Marth.

People always say my Diddy is better. I want my Lucario to be better actually...

Also: My Old, outdated Lucario Combo Video! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycTwKnv9Y64&feature=channel_page

=Trela=


----------



## nar7155 (Feb 14, 2009)

i wanna brawl some one so baaaaaaad


----------



## Andrew (Feb 14, 2009)

Strom, thoes were great games!


----------



## Horus (Feb 14, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah I main Lucario. Then Diddy, MK (gay), Marth.
> 
> People always say my Diddy is better. I want my Lucario to be better actually...
> 
> ...


i main mk (although i keep making mistakes and commit suicide by accident from specials) i'm trying to main Falco but i really suck with him right now (i fail chain grab :'( ) i might try wario, he's really fun and i'm not to bad with him, maybe toon link  


your lucario is awsome


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 14, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah I main Lucario. Then Diddy, MK (gay), Marth.
> 
> People always say my Diddy is better. I want my Lucario to be better actually...
> 
> ...


I wish I was as good as you are in that combo vid.

I never really mained anyone, and I want to start now. I have decided I want to main Lucas, Lucario, Olimar or Ice Climbers Only problem is, I have no idea _where_ to start. Any advice?


----------



## Horus (Feb 14, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.smashboards.com/

look, read, watch all of it


----------



## Trela (Feb 14, 2009)

Nar, I will Brawl you in a little bit if ya want to.

Well Storm, you should pick one that best suits you. If you like Lucario's playstyle (everyone should =I), then you should make him your main. I like doing tricks and Techniques, so I like Diddy also. I try to make my Lucario as tricky as possible..

Also, do exactly what Horus told ya to do. It will change ur life :O

=Trela=


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 14, 2009)

sup sup sup brawlers


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 14, 2009)

I think I'll go watch some youtube videos to see which play style I like the best.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 14, 2009)

dude horus i started using a gc control today, and i beat dj like 5 times in a row >.<

I was amazed.


----------



## Horus (Feb 14, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> dude horus i started using a gc control today, and i beat dj like 5 times in a row >.<
> 
> I was amazed.


gc owns, you shouldn't be playing brawl if you don't use one


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 14, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im betting ill probably do a bit better on you too.

My finishers wer rockin

Kirbeh ftw


----------



## Horus (Feb 14, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i need to practice with falco :S


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 14, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to practise with.....I don't know.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 14, 2009)

My brother wrecks people up on wifi as... BIGGLYPUFF

XD


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 14, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> My brother wrecks people up on wifi as... BIGGLYPUFF
> 
> XD


i hate jigglypuff

too much like my kirbeh self

kirby-pink 
jiglypuff-pink

kirby-round
jiglypuff-round!

Grrr makes me mad :gyroiddance:


----------



## Chibz (Feb 14, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's going a bit far...
theres no new challenge in using the old gc controllers.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 14, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but they play totally different XD


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 14, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, stupid jiglypuffer Rolls -.-..

Just cuz ur a ball u dont gotta roll -.-'


----------



## Chibz (Feb 14, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you DO know it's OK to play w/non tier 1 characters? Also, only nublets spam rollout....wait only nublets spam anything.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 14, 2009)

any1  wanna brawl


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

toonlink, wanna brawl again? i can prove im better than u if i oly use MK


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 14, 2009)

Sure, ^_^

GL


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

ok, im going on brawl now


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 14, 2009)

my room


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 14, 2009)

[quote="Toon]my room[/quote]Canz iz joinz?>


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 14, 2009)

DJ, you ready to brawl?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 14, 2009)

maybe hub.


MAYBE.....


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 14, 2009)

[quote="Toon]maybe hub.


MAYBE.....[/quote]-_-


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

hub12, ill brawl u


----------



## MygL (Feb 14, 2009)

ill brawl ny1 as soon i sell my turnips 

also i reseted my modem so i wont lag again sorreh =/


----------



## Horus (Feb 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> ill brawl ny1 as soon i sell my turnips
> 
> also i reseted my modem so i wont lag again sorreh =/


orly  i might :O


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

xyoh, ill brawl


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 14, 2009)

Alright since it looks like DJ isn't here, anyone else wanna brawl?


----------



## MygL (Feb 14, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Alright since it looks like DJ isn't here, anyone else wanna brawl?


yes ill brawl u wats ur fc mine in siggy spoiler


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

oopss lets use this one since we are spammin a little the tourney thread =(


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

Trela, you KNOW I'm dying to brawl you 1 on 1 for a bit. ^_^


----------



## MygL (Feb 16, 2009)

im dying too but tommorrow school =( ahhh why today at this time??? D=


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> im dying too but tommorrow school =( ahhh why today at this time??? D=


ha ha


presidents day FTW


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W00T


Take THAT, Cuban schools.


----------



## MygL (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait wat u dont go??? D= awww


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 16, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W00T


Take THAT, Cuban schools. [/quote]ohdear xDD
I could not stop laughing when i read the Toon xDD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohdear xDD
I could not stop laughing when i read the Toon xDD[/quote]I know right?


Wait......does Cuba have Castro Day?? O_O


CRAP!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 16, 2009)

Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohdear xDD
I could not stop laughing when i read the Toon xDD[/quote]I know right?


Wait......does Cuba have Castro Day?? O_O


CRAP![/quote]RAWFLL!
Oh goodness xD


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL @ Toonlinksmaster. Too goodz.

Alright peoplez. I'm up to Brawl anyone! I can only though for 1 hour, so we gotz ta make it quick! I'll do best out of 3 against each person. Here is mah FC:

5112-3107-7754

Now who shall be my first opponent?

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

DUUUUUUUUHHHHH


MEH!


5198-3493-0696










<small><small>Don't kill me.....</small></small>


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

Alright. I gotta put in my Brawl Disc real quick. I'll make room.

Good luck!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

k 3 stock?


----------



## MygL (Feb 16, 2009)

oo i wana se who wins xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> oo i wana se who wins xD


You get 3 guesses. xD

I swear if you FAIL I'll own you after Trela owns me!


----------



## MygL (Feb 16, 2009)

Toon][quote="xYoh said:
			
		

> oo i wana se who wins xD


You get 3 guesses. xD

I swear if you FAIL I'll own you after Trela owns me![/quote]hmmk i bet lucas comes for nowhere and starts eating both of you =3


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

GG first time.....


I HATE that the more you hit Lucario, the stronger and faster he is.... <_<
Ill try sonic but i suk with him

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I killld myself cuz I stood NO chance with him. I fail. :'(


----------



## MygL (Feb 16, 2009)

[quote="Toon]GG first time.....


I HATE that the more you hit Lucario, the stronger and faster he is.... <_<
Ill try sonic but i suk with him[/quote]he becomes faster?? i didnt knew and by the way u said that stuff i think u lose didnt win xD leave space to me i wanna get pwned too bad thing not today


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

Those were still good games bro! I liked your Toon Link =P

Alright. xYoh: Are you wanting to play?

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

O_O




One Word:





OW!
After u guys finish i wanna do 3 way FFA. =)

Can me and X beat you???





<small><small>Probably not....xD</small></small>


----------



## MygL (Feb 16, 2009)

oops srry i cant i DO have school tommorrow T-T


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

Aww =( ok then.

It's actually getting late, but I can do another 1on1 if ya want to Toonlinksmaster.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> oops srry i cant i DO have school tommorrow T-T


My turn to get BEATEN  trained again!!! 



I'll try TL again I was experimenting in the first three.

I HATE how Lucario gets stronger as you own him..
O_O

Now you uses marth, who I NEVER play against!!

Gah! You're hard!

Match 3: ...... No comment.


2nd MATCH: :O

I did better against diddy than Lucario xD do it again


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, after this one.

Yeah, ya do actually better against him than my Lucario :O


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

GG, GG.......

My lucas still isn;t perfect....

but when he IS.....

I'll win!


----------



## Fontana (Feb 16, 2009)

Trela has to vs coffeeaddict!!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Trela has to vs coffeeaddict!!


alredy did coffee got mad


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Trela has to vs coffeeaddict!!


I already did. He beat my Marth and MK, but I won with diddy and Lucario.


----------



## Fontana (Feb 16, 2009)

trela can i vs you now?


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah. Join my game Sean.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> trela can i vs you now?


Yeah! Me vs Trela Vs.....Him.
PLEASE NOTE: I'm testing people Shawn. So Im gonna stink.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 16, 2009)

omgz someone want to fight?


----------



## Fontana (Feb 16, 2009)

TRELA U DELETED ME!!


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

5112-3107-7754 is my FC if you wanna Brawl me.

OMG im sorry Sean LOL wats your FC again?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> omgz someone want to fight?


TRELA WILL PWN US ALL.

AND IF U TRY TO TEAM HIM WELL PWN YOU.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 16, 2009)

Toon][quote="technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> omgz someone want to fight?


TRELA WILL PWN US ALL.

AND IF U TRY TO TEAM HIM WELL PWN YOU.[/quote]still wanna play?


----------



## Fontana (Feb 16, 2009)

Trela here it is

BRAWL: 1934-3928-8629


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> still wanna play?


I need your FC please.


----------



## Fontana (Feb 16, 2009)

did you add me trela?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

DUDE Trela you pwn with anyone.


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I got you Sean.

LOL I'm practicing with Sonic =P

EDIT: Sean, those matches are too laggy. Lets try a 1on1. Join my room.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

AND Sean's lagfest unfortunately begins........

I'm drinking Orange Juice. Yum. 

Yeah Im practicing my Lucas, perfected he shall PWN you.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 16, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok its 4210-3675-6639


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

Alright. After I'm done with Sean I'll Brawl you.

EDIT: Join my room btw.

Also, Sean, that was not too laggy, but still laggy =(


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

=D

Then I GO AGAIN!!! =D

Cuz I'm, as my friends and Trela says, "S-P-E-C-I-A-L."


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 16, 2009)

ok


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm ready Techno. Join mah room =D

Are you getting online? Got mah FC?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 16, 2009)

yup


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

<- He sucks.
<- He sucks more.
<- He sucks the MOST.


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

I put in your FC, but it says Awaiting Registration. Lemmie try putting it in again...

(FC: 5112-3107-7754 =P)


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I put in your FC, but it says Awaiting Registration. Lemmie try putting it in again...
> 
> (FC: 5112-3107-7754 =P)


It does that, Trela.
It's called being patient and reading my profile info, which is FUNNY.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 16, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I put in your FC, but it says Awaiting Registration. Lemmie try putting it in again...
> 
> (FC: 5112-3107-7754 =P)


i added you ok


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL oh now it works!

You joining my room Techno?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

He go byebye....

NO!
CF IS NOT A MAIN!

I'D SUCK IF HE WAS!


I can do 1 more 3 way match then bed. 

Trela, are you SUURRRREE you don't wanna help and join Hydra on Youtube?

You don't even really have to do anything....


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I will think about it. I'm also thinking about making a little crew and doing lots of crew battles with people. =P


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd play brawl... but my mom is watching TV. =\


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Well, I will think about it. I'm also thinking about making a little crew and doing lots of crew battles with people. =P


ok. Kool.


GAAHHHAHAHAHAHFHFHASHHKNJSJDSNLSDONDSKI

DAMMMMIT!!!!
MK FTL!!
I was so close... :'(


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

OMG it's now 1am where I am at! I gotta do mah homework LOL

Good games everyone. I should be able to play more tomorrow night xD

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> OMG it's now 1am where I am at! I gotta do mah homework LOL
> 
> Good games everyone. I should be able to play more tomorrow night xD
> 
> =Trela=


O_O

LOL

As I said before,

PRESIDENTS' DAY FTW!
SUCK IT CUBA!

Trela...I figured out how to own DK.

You can spam bananas......

but I can spam FIRE!!!!!

Hehehe...FIIIRRRREEE!!!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol he doesn't spam banana's. It's pure combo.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Lol he doesn't spam banana's. It's pure combo.


<_<

icksnay on the combosay...

I said that to make people who think hes spamming shut up.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 16, 2009)

omgz i suck


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> omgz i suck


U were good. B) 








But he's better.  
:huh:


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 16, 2009)

Toon][quote="technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> omgz i suck


U were good. B) 








But he's better.  
:huh:	 
[/quote]no i think i did bad


----------



## hayley320 (Feb 16, 2009)

anyone wanna brawl me im really boreddd
the thing is the only person i use in the game is kirby or ness or the pokemon guy
so if your really good i wont be a challenge
but im bored so who ever wants to brawl me quote me


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 16, 2009)

Alright im up for brawling atm.

anybody want to brawl? PM ME


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 16, 2009)

anybodiiii


----------



## djman900 (Feb 17, 2009)

pm if u wanna brawl


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 17, 2009)

any1? brawl NAO?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 17, 2009)

anybody brawl? PM ME


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

anybody up for brawling? pm me


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 18, 2009)

Omg will someone brawl me?


----------



## Trela (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL I wanna wait to Brawl you Cofee till our "Big Match"

SHHH


----------



## MygL (Feb 18, 2009)

brawl?? im on right now!!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

anybodi brawl? pm me


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll brawl I guess


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL I wanna wait to Brawl you Cofee till our "Big Match"
> 
> SHHH


When?

In the tournament? >:B

You'll win. Use DIDDY!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

kay  u mind if my sis joins in?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL Not in the tournament

Aren't you supportive Toonlink?  Wow...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

TO CHUB:

Nah it's fine make the room I'll be on in like 3 minutes


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> TO CHUB:
> 
> Nah it's fine make the room I'll be on in like 3 minutes


k koolio


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> LOL Not in the tournament
> 
> Aren't you supportive Toon]I'm supportive of both of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Well in that case I hope you rot in the fiery pits of hell.

Sorry Chub, I'm quitting early...you're really not too much fun


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

lol u always gotta talk *censored.2.0*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well in that case I hope you rot in the fiery pits of hell.
> 
> Sorry Chub, I'm quitting early...you're really not too much fun


NOONE'S fun for you, they're either too cheap or too easy.
Unless you fought yourself. I'd pay to see that. x]

You'd get pwned.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Toonlink you can go rot somewhere.

chub, sorry if I sound offensive.  Toonlinks right about one thing; the only "fun" person on Brawl is Trela, who I actually ENJOY fighting.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Toon]Thank you. ^_^
> 
> I'm actually rotting in my house right now, so you know.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Speaking of which where is Trela?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Speaking of which where is Trela?


IDK, I saw him on Youtube earlier, but...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Then you are no help, LOL.

Um.. who else is there that's really good?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Then you are no help, LOL.
> 
> Um.. who else is there that's really good?


You 


No really SilverStorms is probably best besides you and Trela.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

> you're really not too much fun



 Lol u dont sound offensive, that is offensive.

I understand not everyone here is as good as you claim to be, but still chill the fauk out with your ego.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I can beat Silverstorms..... Olimars kinda funny though.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Chub;

What?! You're not fun!  Simple and short!  You wanna take that as an insult, fine!  If I were you that'd be my cue to start training, gosh!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

T_T


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Fine, if you wanna be b***** about it, be my guest.  And while we're at it, why not some more?

Your strategy sucks ass; you need to work on timing your smash attacks and predicting mine; Snake doesn't have alot of moves I use so it should be easy to memorize my movepool.

Pit is an incredibly light character and can fly away easily.  You need to work on your dodging like heck.

Anything else I should add?

Oh yeah!  I'm an ass.  Get over it.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Fine, if you wanna be b***** about it, be my guest.  And while we're at it, why not some more?
> 
> Your strategy sucks ass; you need to work on timing your smash attacks and predicting mine; Snake doesn't have alot of moves I use so it should be easy to memorize my movepool.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of those.  Even you being an ass. But Chub needs to train. But it'd be easier to counter you, coffee, without lag. Because with lag Snake practically warps from running at you to rolling into your legs.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

See chubster?  I'm not the only one.

But lag doesn't stop Trela or Cornymikey or Silver!  Shouldn't stop you guys either


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 21, 2009)

OMGZ! im bored. wanna brawl me? my fc is 4210-3675-6639


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

:veryhappy:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey coffee, did you ever post your info in the team pokemon thread? :O


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> See chubster?  I'm not the only one.
> 
> But lag doesn't stop Trela or Cornymikey or Silver!  Shouldn't stop you guys either


That's because I never used to use my down attacks and smashes.

OK Chub.

Trela is a he, get it right NAO!!! >:O


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh is that so Chub?  Don't have a strategy?   MAYBE THATS WHY YOU SUCK ASS AND MAYBE THATS WHY YOURE NO FUN TO FIGHT BECUZ YOURE LIKE SOME *censored.1.2* MEDIOCRE COMPUTER WHO CANT PULL OFF A DAMN GOOD KILL!!  

For your information Trela can't kick my ass; all our matches are close.  Besides, I win half the matches while she wins the other half, so we're practically equal.

Techno; Maybe in a bit


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Oh is that so Chub?  Don't have a strategy?   MAYBE THATS WHY YOU SUCK ASS AND MAYBE THATS WHY YOURE NO FUN TO FIGHT BECUZ YOURE LIKE SOME *censored.1.2* MEDIOCRE COMPUTER WHO CANT PULL OFF A DAMN GOOD KILL!!
> 
> For your information Trela can't kick my ass; all our matches are close.  Besides, I win half the matches while she wins the other half, so we're practically equal.
> 
> Techno; Maybe in a bit


ONCE AGAIN, Trela is a man.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

LOl ok then that's what I thought.....

HE wins half the matches


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 21, 2009)

ok ill be waitin


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool I'll let you know when I'm ready Techno


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Fighting Techno, eh?


PWNED


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Me or him?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

You get 3 guesses.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Um...me?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Wrong.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Him?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

:gyroiddance:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Wrong again. And ok Chub.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok you know what we had this disscussoin about spamming

AND GUESS WHAT? I won that one too!  I beat you fair and square without spamming so you can be quiet about that one.

Yeah there are such things as equals like your skills are equal to those of a rock.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

What?!  Toonlink there are only two people in the match who else can get owned?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Chuck Norris would own both of you. ^_^ It's true.


But just stop fighting and take it to PM plz.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL Hey thats true


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah lol B)


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP ARGUING OR ILL PWN YO BEECH ASS MAHSELF NAO GTHO!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok I'm done fighting with you Chub when you can stop being sour about losing we can brawl again but until then practice on lvl 1 computers cuz those'll be a real challenge for you.  

Hey Techno you there?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 21, 2009)

yeps. i need ur fc


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AH SAYED GTFO NAO!!!  	 :


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Cant Toonlink gotta fight Techno

Tech mah FC:  1461 5883 6807

Yours?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Cant Toon]Not you. x]
> 
> I don't want Chub OR you arguing anymore it's gonna get this closed.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

K Techno can u make the room I got ur FC


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 21, 2009)

its 4210-3675-6639


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can u make the room Tech?  I'll be on in a minute or two


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 21, 2009)

k


----------



## MygL (Feb 21, 2009)

im NOT going to read this last 3 pages 


any1 up for a brawl??


----------



## Trela (Feb 21, 2009)

I can in a little probably. Kinda tired after the Tournament IRL I had =O


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the match Techno.  I'm done for the night.

Gotta hate them Sticky C4s huh?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the match Techno.  I'm done for the night.
> 
> Gotta hate them Sticky C4s huh?


OMG! yes i suck so bad! its so depressing.
and i thought i got better. =/
Well i had fun =D


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey it's fine as long as you tried I'm happy, lol.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone wanna Brawl?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Are you any good?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Are you any good?


LOL no answer, I guess that's a no.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 21, 2009)

Toon][quote="Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Are you any good?


LOL no answer, I guess that's a no.[/quote]Aww that's very nice of you! =3


----------



## Smarty9911 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Then I'll fight you later I guess


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Then I'll fight you later I guess


Does Snake prefer Starbuck's or Dunkin' Donuts?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Starbucks for frozen coffee but Dunkin Donuts for hot coffee.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## MygL (Feb 21, 2009)

anyone wanna brawl??


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

I just got done pwning my friend in a 99 stock match.... my head hurts...


----------



## Pete (Feb 22, 2009)

PM me if you add me anyone, I'd like to Brawl =)


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

anyone brawl?

Gotta test my new GC control


----------



## Pete (Feb 26, 2009)

I will! =)


----------



## MygL (Feb 26, 2009)

Brawl anyone? I


----------



## MygL (Feb 26, 2009)

Ohh C


----------



## Zephent (Feb 26, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Ohh C


----------



## MygL (Feb 26, 2009)

Zephent said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ohh C


----------



## Zephent (Feb 26, 2009)

Edit: Ill take my info to PMs.


----------



## MygL (Feb 26, 2009)

Zephent said:
			
		

> Edit: Ill take my info to PMs.


Lol this thread is for exchanging FCs but ok... mine in sig spoiler


----------



## Trela (Feb 26, 2009)

xYoh! I have 2 things to ask you!

1. Wanna Brawl?
2. Have you done your match with Waluigi yet in my Tournament?

=Trela=


----------



## Zephent (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the matches, i'd love to play you again in 2 to 3 days when it hasnt been like 7 months since i've played and I can warm up again =P

Was fun.


----------



## MygL (Feb 26, 2009)

xD Yeah it was hope we brawl later =3


----------



## MygL (Feb 26, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> xYoh! I have 2 things to ask you!
> 
> 1. Wanna Brawl?
> 2. Have you done your match with Waluigi yet in my Tournament?
> ...


1st. Uhmm sure
2nd. Not yet he


----------



## Zephent (Feb 26, 2009)

Eh I have nothing better to do and could use some more getting used to brawl again, anyone for a few rounds?


----------



## Zephent (Feb 26, 2009)

Crap double posted


----------



## TigerCrossing (Feb 27, 2009)

Anybody wanna brawl? Im not very good at it though..But im bored..


----------



## Zephent (Feb 27, 2009)

Ill Brawl if anyone is up for it.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2009)

I will =)


----------



## Zephent (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay give me a min

2492-3792-0938

Name is Zeph. 


Edit: ill host.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ! *forces garret to brawl him*


One my name isn't garret -__- thanks for looking.

Two I don't even have the game. -_-


----------



## Zephent (Feb 27, 2009)

That was quick...

Anyone else wanna brawl as long as I have my wii on?


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey, sorry 
I had to go
Ill be back on later though! 
Thanks


----------



## TigerCrossing (Feb 27, 2009)

lol I come on when everbody else is offline..









PM me For my Brawl FC..


----------



## Zephent (Feb 27, 2009)

Still looking for someone to brawl against.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Feb 27, 2009)

Zephent said:
			
		

> Still looking for someone to brawl against.


ME! xd..Yes or no?


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 27, 2009)

So I don't feel like looking through 40+ pages to see if this was asked but, does everyone think that 3 StarFox characters were needed (pretty much cloned) and they each just HAD to have Landmasters (which were pretty idendtical)?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> So I don't feel like looking through 40+ pages to see if this was asked but, does everyone think that 3 StarFox characters were needed (pretty much cloned) and they each just HAD to have Landmasters (which were pretty idendtical)?


*coGAYESTMOVEBYNINTENDOEVERugh*


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 27, 2009)

THANK YOU. FINALLY SOMEONE AGREES WITH ME. I always get the n00bs who go "Oh they are sort of different with the jumping and the differentish Landmasters..." NO! They are the same they should've used the space for like, MegaMan or something!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> THANK YOU. FINALLY SOMEONE AGREES WITH ME. I always get the n00bs who go "Oh they are sort of different with the jumping and the differentish Landmasters..." NO! They are the same they should've used the space for like, MegaMan or something!


They're ALL important, but they couldve changed their moves A LITTLE


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 27, 2009)

I mean, did Wolf even really ever have a reflector? :/ Even Mario and Luigi are more different than the StarFox guys..


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> I mean, did Wolf even really ever have a reflector? :/ Even Mario and Luigi are more different than the StarFox guys..


Luigi's better. xD


----------



## Fontana (Feb 27, 2009)

mario pwns luigi


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> I mean, did Wolf even really ever have a reflector? :/ Even Mario and Luigi are more different than the StarFox guys..


Luigi's better. xD[/quote]I like you already. 

 >_<  Did that sound weird?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yinkie-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like you already. 

 >_<  Did that sound weird?[/quote]O_O


Waluigi...psst.....WALUIGI!!





I think he's....queer....


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 27, 2009)

The landmasters are different though...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> The landmasters are different though...


Yeah. But they do the same things. (basically) Like, they could've AT LEAST gave Falco an Arwing instead.


----------



## Fontana (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yinkie-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like you already. 

 >_<  Did that sound weird?[/quote]O_O


Waluigi...psst.....WALUIGI!!





I think he's....queer....[/quote]Psst

hes a girl


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yinkie-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O


Waluigi...psst.....WALUIGI!!





I think he's....queer....[/quote]Psst

hes a girl[/quote]Psst....

SO is Piranha. xD


----------



## Fontana (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="Waluigi said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yinkie-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O


Waluigi...psst.....WALUIGI!!





I think he's....queer....[/quote]Psst

hes a girl[/quote]Psst....

SO is Piranha. xD[/quote]psst brawl me


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psst....

SO is Piranha. xD[/quote]psst brawl me[/quote]Psst burn in hell.

No really, im busy playing wrestiling.


----------



## Fontana (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="Waluigi said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psst....

SO is Piranha. xD[/quote]psst brawl me[/quote]Psst burn in hell.

No really, im busy playing wrestiling.[/quote]


----------



## MygL (Feb 28, 2009)

Brawl anyone?


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 1, 2009)

xYoh if you still want to sure.


----------



## MygL (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah I


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yeah I


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Need someone to brawl with, anyone here?


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone brawl?pm me


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

NVM.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm gettin Brawl soon! YAY!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

K NOWwho wants to play?


----------



## Horus (Mar 7, 2009)

[quote="Toon]K NOWwho wants to play?[/quote]"raises hand"

 :gyroidsideways:  <--- its on dope


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]K NOWwho wants to play?


"raises hand"

 :gyroidsideways:  <--- its on dope[/quote]Info?
5198-3493-0696


----------



## Horus (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]K NOWwho wants to play?


"raises hand"

 :gyroidsideways:  <--- its on dope[/quote]Info?
5198-3493-0696[/quote]in my profile (click name)

 :gyroidsideways: <--its so funny <3

i'll see you online?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Info?
5198-3493-0696[/quote]in my profile (click name)

 :gyroidsideways: <--its so funny <3[/quote]You and Dj are going to make up.

Or else...<_<

Cuz ur playing with me. BOTH OF YOU.

So make up.


----------



## Horus (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Info?
5198-3493-0696[/quote]in my profile (click name)

 :gyroidsideways: <--its so funny <3[/quote]You and Dj are going to make up.

Or else...<_<

Cuz ur playing with me. BOTH OF YOU.

So make up.[/quote]i'm in a good mood, so i don't think it will be a problem


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and Dj are going to make up.

Or else...<_<

Cuz ur playing with me. BOTH OF YOU.

So make up.[/quote]i'm in a good mood, so i don't think it will be a problem[/quote]No.

You're gonna be friends because I'm sick of your flame wars. <_<

You'll brawl, for a while, and make up. And be nice.


----------



## Horus (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and Dj are going to make up.

Or else...<_<

Cuz ur playing with me. BOTH OF YOU.

So make up.[/quote]i'm in a good mood, so i don't think it will be a problem[/quote]No.

You're gonna be friends because I'm sick of your flame wars. <_<

You'll brawl, for a while, and make up. And be nice.[/quote]its not in my nature to do that


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

You're gonna be friends because I'm sick of your flame wars. <_<

You'll brawl, for a while, and make up. And be nice.[/quote]its not in my nature to do that   [/quote]It's not in my nature to sit back and watch you flame my favorite pages. 

So do it please. Me and RockMan did. And Hub. AND GARRETT.


----------



## Horus (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

You're gonna be friends because I'm sick of your flame wars. <_<

You'll brawl, for a while, and make up. And be nice.[/quote]its not in my nature to do that   [/quote]It's not in my nature to sit back and watch you flame my favorite pages. 

So do it please. Me and RockMan did. And Hub. AND GARRETT.[/quote]depends if our fight is fun,

now go get on  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## MygL (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

You're gonna be friends because I'm sick of your flame wars. <_<

You'll brawl, for a while, and make up. And be nice.[/quote]its not in my nature to do that   [/quote]It's not in my nature to sit back and watch you flame my favorite pages. 

So do it please. Me and RockMan did. And Hub. AND GARRETT.[/quote]I feel special now


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not in my nature to sit back and watch you flame my favorite pages. 

So do it please. Me and RockMan did. And Hub. AND GARRETT.[/quote]depends if our fight is fun,

now go get on  :gyroidsideways: [/quote]I am you aren't.  XYoh you never hated me.


----------



## MygL (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not in my nature to sit back and watch you flame my favorite pages. 

So do it please. Me and RockMan did. And Hub. AND GARRETT.[/quote]depends if our fight is fun,

now go get on  :gyroidsideways: [/quote]I am you aren't.  XYoh you never hated me.[/quote]Yup, that


----------



## MygL (Mar 7, 2009)

So, I wanna brawl later (hopefully my WiFi is good now) any one? in like 30 min I


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone wanna play me?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

I would coffee but 4 lagz X_X

Horus isnt it fun to team me with Dj??


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 7, 2009)

i wanna play!


----------



## MygL (Mar 7, 2009)

Why everyone wants to play when I can


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 7, 2009)

I LUV ur avatar techno!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I LUV ur avatar techno!


INORITE?

Coffee I hit ok but I guess they hit no...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 7, 2009)

YEAH THEYRE SO MEAN!

Four-ways r epic win


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> YEAH THEYRE SO MEAN!
> 
> Four-ways r epic win


I'ma beat you sometme. <_O

Scarface says so!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 7, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I LUV ur avatar techno!


lol
thx


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Who likes to commit suicide?

Horus does! 

Horus don't be hating because I beat you. <_<


----------



## Horus (Mar 7, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Who likes to commit suicide?

Horus does! 

Horus don't be hating because I beat you. <_<
[/quote]i hate when i do that -.-'

it was fun, so I'm not hatin'  :gyroidsideways: 

i wasn't trying to team but i don't like people camping, so i go give them pain 

@cofee: thanks for using link instead of snake, made it less irritating


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 7, 2009)

Whatever helps you sleep at night, Horus.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Whatever helps you sleep at night, Horus.


You watch to see if he sleeps? X_X


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nevermind, that was worded awkwardly....

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Nevermind, that was worded awkwardly....
> 
> Whatever floats your boat.


You wanna float on my boat? X_X

Lol jk.

Id brawl but im too tired COffee.


----------



## Horus (Mar 7, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Nevermind, that was worded awkwardly....
> 
> Whatever floats your boat.


*unpleasant thought* 

btw every insulting taunt (you suck, epic failure, etc) i won't wait for the animation to end and attack you if i can :r


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 7, 2009)

who wants to brawl me right now??


2 on 2 or free for all


----------



## MygL (Mar 7, 2009)

I


----------



## MygL (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone else?

His FC is wrong and he doesn


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone want to brawl?


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Anyone want to brawl?


Il will Now??


----------



## MygL (Mar 13, 2009)

Brawl anyone?


----------



## FartFartFruit (Mar 14, 2009)

does anyone wanna brawl me?????? fast reply ploxers


----------



## Trela (Mar 14, 2009)

I will.

FC is in Sig.


----------



## FartFartFruit (Mar 14, 2009)

k i addded you


----------



## Trela (Mar 14, 2009)

KK I'm on my way! You can make room.


----------



## FartFartFruit (Mar 14, 2009)

alright after one match i have to eat though sry :[


----------



## FartFartFruit (Mar 14, 2009)

ahah wow your good sry though i have to eat


----------



## Trela (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh it's ok.

If anyone wants to Brawl me, PM me.


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 15, 2009)

Brawl Any1???


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 15, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Brawl Any1???


I'll brawl you Colm.

My code's in the spoiler.


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok you open a room!


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 15, 2009)

What's your Fc?


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll just get it now!

FC: 3137-2246-0120


----------



## MygL (Mar 18, 2009)

Brawl OMG please, Ive used this since it came out and I havent even got one match ._.


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone looking for a battle?


----------



## MygL (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm Im starting to think this thread is useless, no one EVER wanna Brawl here =/

People just want on Mondays and Tuesdays (When I cant)

EDIT: Yes I do wanna Brawl now


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 20, 2009)

Any1 wanna Brawl???


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 20, 2009)

Depends. Do you suck, or can you own me?
EDIT: And where do you live? I wanna know how bad lag will be.


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 20, 2009)

I live in Ireland and i'm alright!


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 20, 2009)

Ireland? Major lag, because I'm USA, but let's go anyway.
4253 4705 6577


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 20, 2009)

ok mines under avatar!


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 20, 2009)

I got it. Need me to make the room? Or should you?


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 20, 2009)

you can!


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 20, 2009)

Come in!


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 20, 2009)

in!!!


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 20, 2009)

Good game.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 20, 2009)

What happened?
The lag really got to you worse than it was?


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 20, 2009)

Anybody wanna Brawl?


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 20, 2009)

Can I try?


----------



## MygL (Mar 20, 2009)

Brawl anyone?!


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm game.


----------



## MygL (Mar 20, 2009)

WOOT Thanks finally I get to Brawl from this thread, my FC is in my "Note about town"

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 20, 2009)

4253-4705-6577


----------



## MygL (Mar 20, 2009)

Done Ive added you


----------



## MygL (Mar 20, 2009)

Uhmm dude you shouldnt be spamming too much =/

Anyone else please?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone on SSBB?


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Wanna go?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 21, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Wanna go?


Sure. My fc is in the spoiler.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Mine's in my profile. But be aware that I suck.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 21, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Mine's in my profile. But be aware that I suck.


I've added you and made a room.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Lucario got lucky. =p


----------



## MygL (Mar 21, 2009)

While I wait, anyone wanna Brawl?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 21, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> While I wait, anyone wanna Brawl?


Me Me ME


----------



## MygL (Mar 21, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot Ok I guess I already added you and you added me so I host


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 21, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K but...Your avvie srsly freaks me out


----------



## MygL (Mar 21, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, nah its awesome  ^_^


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 21, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CRap you're good


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone wanna go?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna go?


Not now.
Maybe laterI HAZ ANNOUNCEMENTZ!!

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

MY BRAWL DISC S REALLY STUPID AND IT MIGHT NOT WORK WHEN I WANNA PLAYE!!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="Coraircate said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna go?


Not now.
Maybe laterI HAZ ANNOUNCEMENTZ!!

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

MY BRAWL DISC S REALLY STUPID AND IT MIGHT NOT WORK WHEN I WANNA PLAYE!![/quote]P.S. GET A NEW BARWL THEN


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

So nobody wants to fight me? :'(


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> So nobody wants to fight me? :'(


Kick HUB'S ass!


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

I can't, the Epic Jingle won't play...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="Coraircate said:
			
		

> So nobody wants to fight me? :'(


Kick HUB'S ass! [/quote]Pffft. Like he could. I was close to beating you.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

I beat xYoh...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> I beat xYoh...


:O
Hub got PWNed.
But i beat xYoh too, ill add you my room.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

Friend Code?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> I beat xYoh...


O_O Ok, IM SO FIGHTING YOU. Fc?


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

FC is in profile, you?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> FC is in profile, you?


*Goes and gets*


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

What's your friend code??


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> What's your friend code??


GOES AND GETS


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

NVM, disc is messed up.

















<big><big>AGAIN!!!</big></big>


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 24, 2009)

Anybody wanna brawl? LIKE RIGHT NOW?


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 25, 2009)

i can beat you


----------



## MygL (Mar 25, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> I beat xYoh...


Like ... WHAT?

You did? ._.


----------



## MygL (Mar 25, 2009)

Toon][quote="Coraircate said:
			
		

> I beat xYoh...


:O
Hub got PWNed.
But i beat xYoh too, ill add you my room.[/quote]Grr I wanna Brawl you again, I think Ive gotten better >=D

And getz a new Brawl disc!


----------



## smasher (Mar 26, 2009)

.....jeez

edited


----------



## smasher (Mar 26, 2009)

.....


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 28, 2009)

Any1 wanna Brawl??


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 28, 2009)

anyone up for a brawl?


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 28, 2009)

does anybody even look at this thread lol

PM ME TO BRAWL


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 28, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> does anybody even look at this thread lol
> 
> PM ME TO BRAWL


----------



## e_e13 (Mar 29, 2009)

I WANT TO BRAWL!

...seriously... anybody wanna brawl NOW?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm getting Brawl very soon.


----------



## e_e13 (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm getting Brawl very soon.


... so you can't brawl...?


*cries*


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

I should have gotten Brawl and Platinum yesterday ...


----------



## e_e13 (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I should have gotten Brawl and Platinum yesterday ...


You got platinum instead of BRAWL?

WHY?
...
WHY?
...
WHY?

>_<



*cries again*


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

I got Platinum because I really wanted.

I could have gotten Brawl yesterday too but I didn't ...
I'M GETTING BRAWL NEXT TIME I GO TO THE MALL.


----------



## e_e13 (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I got Platinum because I really wanted.
> 
> I could have gotten Brawl yesterday too but I didn't ...
> I'M GETTING BRAWL NEXT TIME I GO TO THE MALL.


GO TO THE MALL NOW.

THIS IS NOT A QUESTION. IT IS A COMMAND.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

COMMAND CAN NOT BE ACCOMPLISHED.

I HAVE NO WAY TO GET THERE AND I DON'T WANT TO.


----------



## e_e13 (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> COMMAND CAN NOT BE ACCOMPLISHED.
> 
> I HAVE NO WAY TO GET THERE AND I DON'T WANT TO.


you...you..yo..youo.y.oyo.uouy.ouyorououuo... dont want super smash bros brawl?

*dies*

do u have any other wi-fi games- i have pokemon diamond!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

I have Platinum and Diamond.


----------



## e_e13 (Mar 29, 2009)

can i play against u on wifi now?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

Not now, I'm trying to get to Crasher Wake!


----------



## e_e13 (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Not now, I'm trying to get to Crasher Wake!


just one battle?

PLEASE


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

No, end of discussion.

This a Brawl thread, not a Pokemon thread.


----------



## e_e13 (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> No, end of discussion.
> 
> This a Brawl thread, not a Pokemon thread.


...you sound like my mum.


anyways....

anybody wanna brawl?


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 29, 2009)

need someone to brawl ASAP PM ME UR FC


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 29, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> need someone to brawl ASAP PM ME UR FC


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 30, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> > need someone to brawl ASAP PM ME UR FC


^


----------



## e_e13 (Apr 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll BRAWL


----------



## John102 (Apr 9, 2009)

someone want to brawl real quick?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 9, 2009)

I would but you would own me!


----------



## MygL (Apr 11, 2009)

Grr, this thread, anyone Brawl NOW!?


----------



## MygL (Apr 11, 2009)

Back to AiB >.<


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 11, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Grr, this thread, anyone Brawl NOW!?


I brawl you...
If it is now...


----------



## MygL (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok my FC in the left

Yours?


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 11, 2009)

Fc is 1676 5537 3599


----------



## MygL (Apr 11, 2009)

Added, I host


----------



## MygL (Apr 11, 2009)

Brawl Anyone?


----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2009)

I will


----------



## MygL (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, wait me 10 min please


----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2009)

sure, I just hope I don't forget.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 13, 2009)

Is there anyone on right now? My friend code is 1204-5461-9338


----------



## John102 (Apr 13, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Is there anyone on right now? My friend code is 1204-5461-9338


I'll brawl you.

edit: nvm, you've been inacttive for a few minutes.....

anyone want to brawl real quick?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 13, 2009)

im on now! XD whats your friend code.?

EDIT: never mind. my brother is getting on.


----------



## MygL (Apr 16, 2009)

Brawl anyone?

Im trying to find my second Main


----------



## MygL (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone wanna Brawl my Cp. Falcon?


----------



## MygL (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey there, I dont want to make a thread so yeah

Im going to erase some of the people of TBT, so if you see me online and try to talk to me, dont hope I answer back sorry =/

But if you still wanna Brawl then just PM me.


----------



## MygL (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone Brawl?

Ill be using my Cpt. Falcon only


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 24, 2009)

I will.

I'll use random


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 24, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I will.
> 
> I'll use random


:O I join too yes?


----------



## MygL (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok, Im getting on

I think THIS time I wont lag


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm finally getting Brawl today.


----------



## MygL (Apr 29, 2009)

:O

Anyone Brawl, I dont know if choose TL as my second main or Luigi or Ike


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 29, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> :O
> 
> Anyone Brawl, I dont know if choose TL as my second main or Luigi or Ike


If I do get Brawl today, I'd be more than happy to fight you, xYoh.


----------



## MygL (Apr 29, 2009)

Heh, ok but hurry D=


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 30, 2009)

I got Brawl.

Anyone wanna fight?


----------



## John102 (Apr 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I got Brawl.
> 
> Anyone wanna fight?


i WILL


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SHALL TOO!

Soon...


----------



## MygL (Apr 30, 2009)

You said you were gonna Brawl me >=(

After John I'll Brawl you then ...


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 30, 2009)

Never mind, I got it.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Alright ...
> 
> How do I find my FC?


Go to wifi. Go to Friends. Go to friend roster. It'll be on your Profile.

O-kay Rockman.


----------



## John102 (Apr 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Never mind, I got it.


CONNECT TO WIFI, THEN IT SHOULD BE RELATIVELY EASY TO FIND.

stupid caps lock


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 30, 2009)

My code is 3566 8071 1748


----------



## John102 (Apr 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> My code is 3566 8071 1748


ok, mine's in my siggy(brawl card)


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 30, 2009)

This sounds like fun.

I'll come, if there's room.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same. 

Add me too.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> My code is 3566 8071 1748


Hey hey hey. Add me me me. C:

1375-7066-6458


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 30, 2009)

xYoh asked first.

I'll add him then the rest of you.


----------



## John102 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll make a room just gimmie a sec.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xYoh asked first.
> 
> I'll add him then the rest of you.


Tank Q Gud Sire. C:


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I'll make a room just gimmie a sec.


I don't think I have you added, John.

*adds*


----------



## MygL (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok Rockman, let John first...

I need to eat first =P


----------



## MygL (May 1, 2009)

Anyone Brawl?

I got a tourney of just Links, and I gotta train mah TL


----------



## Trela (May 1, 2009)

I'm getting on in a little bit.

After I Brawl Hub we can Brawl.


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2009)

I shall own you with Lucario.


----------



## MygL (May 1, 2009)

Rockman Brawl?


----------



## djman900 (May 1, 2009)

brawl ne1? I can own Trela and Coffee @ the same time!! haha yea right i wish 
My f.c is 1290-0305-1358 just pm if u wanna brawl


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Rockman Brawl?


Oh yeah, I'll be right there.


----------



## Hub12 (May 1, 2009)

I'm fighting Trela and T X M right now. They own meh though. 

I'll fight you later Rockman.


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2009)

I'll be right on.


----------



## Hub12 (May 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'll be right on.


By the way,Did you add me?


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## MygL (May 1, 2009)

Ok, FC?

Mine 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2009)

Mine's to the side.


----------



## MygL (May 1, 2009)

Done...


----------



## Hub12 (May 1, 2009)

Rockeh Brawl naoz?


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Rockeh Brawl naoz?


YESZ.


----------



## Hub12 (May 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Join mah room. I'm fire5.


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2009)

Oh, LOL.

I owned most of you.


----------



## Hub12 (May 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Oh, LOL.
> 
> I owned most of you.


Pffft. Mostly cause you use items. ROAWR!  No one uses items Rock. You have to learn to fight without items.


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't use items that much, do I?

I'm going back on Wifi now.
We're going to play around with ZSS.

*Evil laughter*


----------



## Hub12 (May 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm,Lol Rockman. 

But don't use items kay?


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2009)

I won't, just join.


----------



## Hub12 (May 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I won't, just join.


I can't.  

Tomorrow kay?


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2009)

Alrighty.


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2009)

umm yay brawl


----------



## MygL (May 1, 2009)

Some question, is the Classic Controller like the GC one?

I mean the C-Stick and does it has the button Z?

Im freaking tired of my stupid WiiMote + Nunchuck <_<


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Some question, is the Classic Controller like the GC one?
> 
> I mean the C-Stick and does it has the button Z?
> 
> Im freaking tired of my stupid WiiMote + Nunchuck <_<


it cramps up your fingers and way harder, get GC


----------



## MygL (May 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, well thats the problem, there arent GC controllers to sell here where I live... ...


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


import o.o

e-bay

do anything to get one


----------



## MygL (May 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K...

How does e-Bay works?


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk lol see if there's any instructions and if you don't understand go to Graig's list :s


----------



## MygL (May 2, 2009)

I saw one... 3.56$ ... Ughh, I wont be able to buy it though, my parents dont let me =/







I WANTZ IT!!!!


----------



## Horus (May 2, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I saw one... 3.56$ ... Ughh, I wont be able to buy it though, my parents dont let me =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you needz it


----------



## bcb (May 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! It's the good wired kind that I use and not a crappy wireless one. Those are one of the good controllers. I never see any of those in stores anymore. GET IT.


----------



## John102 (May 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brawl piedisliker?


----------



## cornymikey (May 2, 2009)

well, i use classic controller. it works fine, just no rumble. :/
and if u get from ebay, they could possibly rip you off/steal your credit card info.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 2, 2009)

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Rockman! (May 2, 2009)

xYoh, I can send you one of my GC controllers.
It's the exact same color and everything.


----------



## Rockman! (May 5, 2009)

Good news all!

The only character I need to unlock is Wolf!


----------



## MygL (May 5, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xYoh, I can send you one of my GC controllers.
> It's the exact same color and everything.


 0.0 Can you do that?

...


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 5, 2009)

I have 8 gamecube controllers.

But 4 of them are broken.

2 because I constantly dropped them by accident, 1 the joystick just randomly stopped working, and 1 stopped working probably because I got it for 25 cents at a Garage Sale.


----------



## MygL (May 5, 2009)

8!? 

When I had the GC I only had 3 I dunno what happened to 2 of them but I sold the other one... Ugh,,, T_T


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 5, 2009)

Well I started out with 4. Then one by one they all broke, so I bought new ones.


----------



## Trela (May 5, 2009)

Rockman, you use Lucario?

If so, I already <3 you.


----------



## Horus (May 5, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Rockman, you use Lucario?
> 
> If so, I already <3 you.


Does a special walrus get a <3? 

in all seriousness your falco can probably own mine; i need to CG, SHL and SHDL more, and spike better, and more basic techs :x

[btw your SHDL is to high, try to wait a second while Falco is in the air then hit B twice instead of instantly double B, so you can hit characters like Kirby]


----------



## Rockman! (May 16, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Rockman, you use Lucario?
> 
> If so, I already <3 you.


Yes, I use Lucario a lot.

Anyone up for a Taunt Match or some fun?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 16, 2009)

Don't know if this is a noob question, but..

what is a Taunt Match?


----------



## Rockman! (May 16, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Don't know if this is a noob question, but..
> 
> what is a Taunt Match?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-stpuSTfcM


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 16, 2009)

Ah, I see.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 16, 2009)

Well, anyways...

Anyone wanna brawl with only Poke Balls on high?


----------



## Rockman! (May 16, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Well, anyways...
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl with only Poke Balls on high?


YES.

I WILL.


----------



## Pete (May 25, 2009)

Im up for a brawl right now 
anyone?


----------



## chubsterr (May 27, 2009)

anyone brawl?


----------



## chubsterr (May 27, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> anyone brawl?


.


----------



## MygL (May 27, 2009)

I'll go!
But I dont know if Im going to lag or something =s


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 27, 2009)

This topic may die for one reason, it wasn't made by Trela. o:


----------



## Horus (May 27, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> This topic may die for one reason, it wasn't made by Trela. o:


inorite?


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trela needs to make everything! well, until M2K joins tbt.


----------



## Trela (May 27, 2009)

Haha M2K will never come here. Unless he's bored or something...

I WANT MAH THREADS STICKIED!


----------



## Horus (May 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Haha M2K will never come here. Unless he's bored or something...
> 
> I WANT MAH THREADS STICKIED!


go pm storm Grawr, he's cool


edited for the cool part


----------



## chubsterr (May 28, 2009)

any noobs wana brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. None of the mods play brawl. So go with the cool mod.

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> This topic may die for one reason, it wasn't made by Trela. o:


Why is is that people worship other people who spend their time just playing video games like OD?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they're better than you

Because this is a gaming forum.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 30, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storm plays Brawl... sometimes.
He's not too bad. :O

And I'd quote silver for truth but I'm on wii, I'm lazy, and don't feel like spamming.


----------



## Fontana (Jun 6, 2009)

Anyone Brawl?


----------



## SamXX (Jun 12, 2009)

This thing badly needs some use.
Anyway, is Super Smash Bros. N64 only released in Europe on Virtual Console?


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 14, 2009)

i like bralw but im not vry good i would like to play some of you ppl to try and get betetr please!


----------



## dakirbydude (Jun 14, 2009)

I put up 400 hours of gameplay on this game in a simple year.  I love SSBB.  Sadly I've recently had to send my wii into Nintendo and I may have troubles...I might lose my data.  D:

Anyway, I think that the game was outstanding and great in almost every area.  I did not like the physics however as they made them less hardcore, though they are ok.  It changes the fighting a lot, but it's at least good they balanced things out some.  I was pretty good at melee, but I'd always win and not have a competitor and now I do.  

All hail Ness!


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 14, 2009)

actually i think melee was a lot more balanced than brawl is but i maybe your right i see a lot of people playing the same characters and stuff but in melee there was more people playing different characters i think.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 14, 2009)

400 hours? Psh.
I put up over 10,000 hours in Melee from when it came out to 2008. :]

And I'd brawl but MKW>>>>>>>>>>>>>SSBB


----------



## dakirbydude (Jun 14, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> actually i think melee was a lot more balanced than brawl is but i maybe your right i see a lot of people playing the same characters and stuff but in melee there was more people playing different characters i think.


Experts say not.  Uh, I was pretty good, and let's just say put Captain Falcon (the best) up against Pichu (the worst) and you'll see how balanced it is.  Kirby can defeat almost no-one which disappointed me highly.  

Captain Falcon was always my main on it, but I've recently re-visited Melee since my Wii is at Nintendo, and I've been using Falco all the time.  

If you put Brawl's Best (Meta Knight) up against Brawl's worst (Gannon) it's still a possible fight.  

Just to let you know, those "best-worst" rankings were from the tiers on smashboards.


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 14, 2009)

captain falcon isnt even top tier in melee so i dont kno if your bein serious or not so uhhh.... yeah


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

dakirbydude said:
			
		

> Riki-Oh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious 

MK could easily kill Ganon, and in Melee Fox is the best not Falcon


----------



## dakirbydude (Jun 14, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> captain falcon isnt even top tier in melee so i dont kno if your bein serious or not so uhhh.... yeah


I thought he was.  I do know at least that Nintendo Power said he dominated. 

I could be mistaken...


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 14, 2009)

uhh no it goes fox marth sheik falco peach then puff/falcon so liek yeah and brawl has some like 95-5 matchups lol


----------



## dakirbydude (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok, I haven't looked in a while but I thought he was the top.  Sorry about that...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 14, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> captain falcon isnt even top tier in melee so i dont kno if your bein serious or not so uhhh.... yeah


GET THAT FLASH OUT OF YOUR SIG KTHX. o.e
1.I believe you need that in a spoiler.
2.I don't think flash is allowed in your sig but idk.
3.IT'S MAKING MY WII BROWSER CRAP OUT. ._.

Lolwut is this?
Melee=more balanced
Brawl=wtfhax


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Riki-Oh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inorite

stream = back btw


----------



## Trela (Jun 14, 2009)

Melee is a BAGILLION times better than Brawl.

Other then Azen, I have yet to meet one person in Tournaments who has said Brawl is better than Melee. Brawl is so unbalanced...

=Trela=


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

so yah if anyone wants to brawl im hear and i want to play if anyone does.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2009)

Meta Knight - God Tier


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

rockman want to play brawl with me?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> rockman want to play brawl with me?


Meh, maybe later.


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

ok well if anyone want to play anytime please tell me i need to practice


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone wanting to brawl?


----------



## MygL (Jun 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Meta Knight - God Tier


----------



## Lute (Jun 15, 2009)

would any1 like to brawl today or tomorrow?? im bad so u could have fun beating me up =]


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone willing to brawl right?
I'll brawl you lute if your on in the upcoming 2-3 hours.


----------



## BeauRito (Jun 16, 2009)

this game is one of the best there is out there!!!!! i just cannot stop playin' it ! i play it all day every day and 3 stock all who oppose me without a fight! DO YOU DARE CHALLENGE THE BEAURITO?


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 17, 2009)

anyone wana brawl? pm me


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 17, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> anyone wana brawl? pm me


^


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

anyone brawll?!@??! pm me!


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> anyone brawll?!@??! pm me!


^


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 18, 2009)

i would brawl with you if my sister would ever get off super paper mario.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

thegamerocker said:
			
		

> i would brawl with you if my sister would ever get off super paper mario.


kick her off! lol


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 20, 2009)

anyone brawl now!?!?


----------



## noury (Jul 23, 2009)

who wants to brawl now!!


----------



## noury (Jul 23, 2009)

cmon


----------



## Jeth (Jul 23, 2009)

noury


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone up for a match?


----------



## Jeth (Jul 26, 2009)

i would but my wii is being used


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 26, 2009)

Ooooooh Silver.


----------



## Robin (Jul 27, 2009)

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Fontana (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyone want a brawl?


----------



## Robin (Aug 6, 2009)

Waluigi, want to brawl now?


----------



## Fontana (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyone Brawl?


----------



## Leagolas1 (Aug 9, 2009)

I wanna brawl


----------



## Elliot (Aug 18, 2009)

Got brawl few days ago. Anyone wanna brawl? =/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 18, 2009)

'll brawl you later Elliot.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> 'll brawl you later Elliot.


Whens a good time. Because they're are sometimes, im not on, biking, or w/e.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 18, 2009)

After 1 or 12:30


----------



## Elliot (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, I'll be getting of 12:20, And I'll be back by 1.. So Yeah One.  I will be posting soon my brawl FC. 

Edit: OOOHH I SEE NOW. 
My FC is. 

1204-5461-9338


----------



## Elliot (Aug 18, 2009)

ready to brawl. Tell me when your ready (sorry for double post)


----------



## MygL (Aug 18, 2009)

I gotz Brawlz+z Who haz it too...z?


----------



## John102 (Aug 18, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I gotz Brawlz+z Who haz it too...z?


xYoh, why did you change your avvie to some *censored.2.0*ty animal crossing character?


----------



## Zex (Aug 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because x is cool like that.


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Aug 20, 2009)

anyone wanna brawl? im not legendary at it, but im pretty good in my own opinion

here's my fc:0946-1904-4824


----------



## Elliot (Aug 22, 2009)

Nvm.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 3, 2009)

Anybody wanna brawl?


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 3, 2009)

I WANT TO BRAWL


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, let's fight.


----------



## Fontana (Sep 23, 2009)

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Tree (Oct 7, 2009)

Who wants to Brawl? PM me if you wanna. ^.^


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 7, 2009)

i traded brawl for mario kart wii with a friend... and he wont trade back... :'(


----------



## Tree (Oct 7, 2009)

Lolz,  You shouldn't. D: Brawl is way better lol MK is for younger kids.


----------



## KingofHearts (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone interested in Brawling?

PM me and you'll get my friend code.

** I only request to play with experienced players please. **


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 8, 2009)

This needs more activity. Does anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll Brawl.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 8, 2009)

Same, I just dont do it often, i beat to many peeps lmao (I do train using Lvl 9 CPU with no items and on SPEED mode)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 8, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I'll Brawl.


What's your code?


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

Err check in my sig (spoiler)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 8, 2009)

Eheh. Mine's 2063-0728-2585


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

kk


----------



## easpa (Nov 8, 2009)

I might brawl later. My info is in my sig.


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

kk pokemon master.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 8, 2009)

K. The JJ, I've added you and made a room.


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

kk joining now..


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

Good Game


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks. You're awesome with Diddy Kong.


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah thanks , I had to go because my brother wanted to play the wii.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 8, 2009)

That's fine.


----------



## easpa (Nov 8, 2009)

Would anybody like to brawl?


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 8, 2009)

ill brawl


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

pokemon master i've done now, we can brawl if you want.


----------



## easpa (Nov 8, 2009)

@ TheJJ Ok,would you mind adding Palad][n?
@ Palad][n Would you mind adding the JJ and I?


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

I will

EDIT: His fc..


----------



## easpa (Nov 8, 2009)

Palad][n's friend code is 2621-2291-5503


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 8, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> pokemon master i've done now, we can brawl if you want.


whats ur code


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 8 2009, 12:47:10 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my Brawl card in my spoiler.


----------



## easpa (Nov 8, 2009)

Is everybody ready?


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 8, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHICH BRAWL CARD? in your signature? You dont have a signature...


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 8, 2009)

Nvm your siggy got deleted i added. Who hosts?


----------



## easpa (Nov 8, 2009)

So, now is everyone ready?


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 8, 2009)

#1pokemon master said:
			
		

> Is everybody ready?


Pokemon master it still says 'awaiting registration' from you


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

Im hosting.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 8, 2009)

you comin g pokemon?


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

Soz i had to go, your good, i only won like once -.-


----------



## KingofHearts (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## John102 (Nov 9, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna brawl?


I won't brawl, but it's nice to see you here hollister.


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 9, 2009)

:O D:SDMSD:ASD
I is the cool.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 9, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> :O D:SDMSD:ASD
> I is the cool.


Hax.


----------



## KingofHearts (Nov 9, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you too!


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 9, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I blame john. He mind-controlled me to do that.


----------



## Erin14 (Dec 18, 2009)

Anybody up for a brawl? And no i didnt hack that game lolz.


----------



## Erin14 (Dec 18, 2009)

anybody up for a epic match?


----------



## Erin14 (Dec 19, 2009)

sumbody


----------



## Erin14 (Dec 21, 2009)

somebody?


----------



## Doctor (Dec 21, 2009)

You're not that epic, so technically it wouldn't even be an epic match.


----------



## Erin14 (Dec 21, 2009)

Brawl me then


----------



## andyisjudo (Dec 24, 2009)

Erin14 said:
			
		

> anybody up for a epic match?


Hey i would like to brawl u


----------



## andyisjudo (Dec 30, 2009)

So does anyone wanna brawl?

If u do i'm pretty good so wont have to worry abput my skill

worry about your skill


----------



## andyisjudo (Dec 31, 2009)

I ask again so does anyone wanna brawl me?


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Brawl sucks.
MetaKnight ruins the game >_>.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2010)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Brawl sucks.
> MetaKnight ruins the game >_>.


Infinite Cape Glitch FTL.


----------



## kilexm (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey do any of you people know who I am? Im treal,and azila's brother.


----------



## kilexm (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey you guys do any of you guys play Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Brawl sucks.
> MetaKnight ruins the game >_>.


But that's where the fun comes out of.

heehee~


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Hub, you should've met this cool guy Roxas.

8D


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Hey Hub, you should've met this cool guy Roxas.
> 
> 8D


Who?

Another tournyfag?

Also.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD6BdYgIK1U&feature=player_embedded

o______O


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't act like you don't know him.

Because you do.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But...who?...

...brawl?


----------



## John102 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll brawl you hub.


----------



## kilexm (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey gnome where do you get that little slide show from.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2010)

kilexm said:
			
		

> Hey gnome where do you get that little slide show from.


Google images.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 23, 2010)

Michael, stop telling everyone that we're related... And asking if people play Modern Warfare on Brawl threads..


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol..
When you go to a tournament, and out of the top ten placers, 8 are meta knights.. 
U know something's wrong.. :S


----------



## andyisjudo (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Micah (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm on Brawl now if anyone wants to play. My FC is in my profile.


----------



## John102 (Feb 1, 2010)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you go to tournaments?


----------



## Cheese (Feb 10, 2010)

PM if you wanna brawl


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Feb 20, 2010)

Just wanted to say that i can own anybody... no offense of course.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, there sure are a lot of Brawl threads on the forum...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm up for a brawl.


----------



## RaTs (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm up for a brawl, too.


----------



## Josh (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll brawl then.


----------



## RaTs (Mar 5, 2010)

Cool. ;D


----------



## RaTs (Mar 5, 2010)

When do you want to brawl? What's your friendcode?


----------



## Josh (Mar 5, 2010)

I can brawl now, FC In spoiler.


----------



## RaTs (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, I'm gonna make a card like that XD


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 23, 2010)

Really bored. Uh, anyone wanna?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 24, 2010)

Stilllllllllllll bored. >:[


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 1, 2010)

i just got the game today and got about 40 trophies!


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2010)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Brawl sucks.
> MetaKnight ruins the game >_>.


troo dat


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, just got a new Brawl disc not a week ago.

First match online- I hit X. Three seconds later, I jump. I'm done with the game's online system.


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 25, 2010)

yay brawl thread
hmmm i will brawl anyone but not marths i main the cry baby lucas and 30/70 marths favor i dont like it to much


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 25, 2010)

people still play this game online?

also, I feel your pain, phoenix. Q.Q

my warstory of facing marth was Ness v marth on the great sea level.  thank god for ness meteor smash and those hilarious cannonballs... 

I was at a "serious business" tournament, and ended up losing the 2 out of 3, but the guy sucked, I thought.  I don't know how he beat me, or got farther ;-;  (other than lol i suck at brawl)  I hate that nooby infinite grab marth has on the mother characters D:

just remembered.. the first match we had, he called some bs about his controller not working right (he was using a wireless controller) and there was (/i knew) there were rules that your controller/connection was your business, if you have to switch stuff, you have to forfeit... but that would've been weak, so I let him do it, feeling sorry for him.  I shoulda called him 

using samus fairly well now.

also, Tudor.
Brace For Epic Samus.


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 26, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> people still play this game online?
> 
> also, I feel your pain, phoenix. Q.Q
> 
> ...


thank god i havent ran into any marths in tourneys or MKs or even snakes for that matter (wow im getting off easy). at least samus has a usefull teather recovery lucas.....es (lol) is terrible im trying to fine any kind of use for it his grab.....its just bad. and my second main toon link isent the best in the world ether but its better then lucas...es. then i have to go to my 3rd main ness for a normal grab (does anyone think that maining both of the psi kids is bad??) but i need to get used to a normal grab lol


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jul 12, 2010)

;_; why did everyone leave when i come around?
come on people dont you want to brawl??


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 12, 2010)

BlazingPhoenix said:
			
		

> ;_; why did everyone leave when i come around?
> come on people dont you want to brawl??


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7377682/1/


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll always be a smash bros player.


----------



## Zero_13 (Oct 19, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I've been in tournaments since 2005 (Melee).
Last one I went to was Pound 4 in Washington.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 19, 2010)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously?

hmm. my brother goes to tournies. I wonder if you've met him ;]

What's your gamertag?


----------



## Zero_13 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aeon.

and ur bro's?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 21, 2010)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trela.

He's one of the top 5 best Lucarios in Brawl.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Nov 2, 2010)

heyguise.

I just noticed my bro's on the rankings or whatever o:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Squint your eyesss, he's number 43</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

I got it from here.

:-D

AHAHA so many Meta Knights.


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 12, 2011)

John102 said:


> I'll always be a smash bros player.


 
Lol, what a loser.


----------



## bcb (Jan 14, 2011)

Guess I finally got that name change.


----------



## =TPow= (Jan 20, 2011)

My FC is in my profile, I only brawl at night, and I play fair. ( I don't run away)

main character: Mr. G & W
2nd main character: Yoshi
3rd main character: bowser

I'll be only choosing one of those 3^^
*Pm me to set up


----------



## Micah (Jan 20, 2011)

After 3+ years of trying I finally beat Cruel Brawl tonight.


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Feb 24, 2011)

Micah said:


> After 3+ years of trying I finally beat Cruel Brawl tonight.


 
I don't even try...  Haha I haven't played in a while though


----------



## zantrul (Feb 25, 2011)

I can 3stock everyone on TBT lol


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 25, 2011)

This game got old FAST. So much lost potential too.


----------



## zantrul (Feb 25, 2011)

-Aaron said:


> This game got old FAST. So much lost potential too.


 
you obviously didnt join a brawl clan


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2011)

Brawl Clans? What the hell?

What are you going to do? Play a game of who can tolerate the lag longest?


----------



## zantrul (Feb 26, 2011)

-Aaron said:


> Brawl Clans? What the hell?
> 
> What are you going to do? Play a game of who can tolerate the lag longest?


Well actually brawl clans are held on a xat chatbox  and there they will ask you if ur WiFi is good or bad!


----------



## bcb (Jun 11, 2011)

Any of the old TBT brawlers still here? Hub? Mikey? Horus?


----------



## pokemon4ever (Jul 4, 2011)

hey will some one brawl me
i use lucario, capt.falcon pokemon trainer pikachu and samus


Spoiler: friendcode



4856-4389-4258


----------



## bcb (Nov 21, 2011)

Trela, Phaze, L-Don (andyisjudo), and I got sooooooooooooooo good at this game. =)

~ Sincerely Yours,

bcb


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 22, 2011)

Eh, I tried getting back into it bcb, but I just had too many other good games to play. Brawl is fun but I've played it too much and it can't hold my attention enough to get better at it. P:

Wouldn't mind doing some matches on occasion. ZSS is still pretty fun to me.


----------



## Rover AC (Dec 1, 2011)

I've brought this thread back up. I'm not bumping it or in any way trying to spam. I am doing this because My SSBB Thread fails so NO-ONE SEW ME!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 25, 2012)

We havent commented on this for a long time o_0
Anyone up for battle?


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm playing SSBB a lot!
I heard you guys lost a site vs site thing against SmashDomain.
By the way, if someone wants to Brawl me, add me on Skype then.
My SkypeName:  FrozenPhoenix96


----------



## jakepeter11 (Aug 14, 2013)

I play Brawl all the time with a friend of mine at college. He is a little better than I am, but it's still great fun! I main Diddy Kong and Pikachu. I can play a lot of the characters decently though.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 19, 2013)

Dunno who closed this, but I reopened it.


----------



## Horus (Aug 20, 2013)

bcb said:


> Any of the old TBT brawlers still here? Hub? Mikey? Horus?


I remember D:


and thanks Gallows, didn't really understand why this thread would be closed and stickied :l


----------



## jonsigrid (Aug 22, 2013)

Its kinda impossible to get tired of SSBB, i played like everyday for 3 years now, and i still love it, My favourite character is Ike, and im not THAT good. I can beat one CPU in lv. 9 and in CPU in lv. 5 in the same match. but nothing more than that.
I wrote this because its been my favourite game of all time, and i wanted to share it with someone else.


----------



## Horus (Aug 27, 2013)

Found this...


----------



## Serk102 (Oct 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Dunno who closed this, but I reopened it.



Gallows you my boy yo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Horus said:


> Found this...



I made that. That's me. Love those gimp brushes yo. So lifelike. Remember that one time I spiked you with my electric thingy with wolf? Yeah good times.

- - - Post Merge - - -



bcb said:


> Any of the old TBT brawlers still here? Hub? Mikey? Horus?



Yeah **** you too bro.


----------



## Dr J (Oct 30, 2013)

PitFangirl said:


> Talk about Nintendo's third and possibly final installment to the Smash Bros series, Super Smash Bros Brawl, here.



Obviously somebody hasn't heard about the SSB coming for Wii-U/3DS yet. Set to release next spring sometime, unless their's a delay.


----------



## Redlatios (Oct 30, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> Obviously somebody hasn't heard about the SSB coming for Wii-U/3DS yet. Set to release next spring sometime, unless their's a delay.



Obviously somebody didn't check the date of this thread


----------



## Dr J (Oct 30, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> Obviously somebody didn't check the date of this thread



yeah, yeah.. I saw the date after I hit send.. was just too lazy to edit my post.


----------

